# e39 bras. wheres the best placeto buy one?



## jaguar_wsc (Oct 10, 2004)

Im looking to get one of those black front end bras that i see a couple people on here have on their e39. Mine is a 1998 528i and im looking for the best place to get one from. And how much they run for. If anyone has any info id really appreciate it. thanks

jag


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I've read about Colgan and their quality. I got my hood bra from an online store that doesn't really specialize in BMW's. It was cheaper than bavauto's price.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ever consider getting the clear laminate style bras. IMHO it would look better and would function just about the same, not to mention you wouldnt be able to see it unless you really looked!

Justin


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jaguar_wsc said:


> Im looking to get one of those black front end bras that i see a couple people on here have on their e39. Mine is a 1998 528i and im looking for the best place to get one from. And how much they run for. If anyone has any info id really appreciate it. thanks
> 
> jag


DEFINITELY get Colgan! The Colgan bras are a perfect fit for our vehicles, and they do not flap as do most bras. I got mine (top portion only) from www.bavauto.com for $50-60. Here's a pic of my vehicle with the bra...


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Bra*



jaguar_wsc said:


> Im looking to get one of those black front end bras that i see a couple people on here have on their e39. Mine is a 1998 528i and im looking for the best place to get one from. And how much they run for. If anyone has any info id really appreciate it. thanks
> 
> jag


Got mine from Colgan for my 2003 530 a couple weeks ago. If you go with the full bra, hood and bottom bumper piece here is my take based on my experience. The top piece is perfect. Fits great, looks decent. The bottom bumper piece, another story. It seems to fit ok except the portion that wraps around the upper fender makes it very difficult for the hood to shut correctly. You have to really force the hood down to the point where I was getting nervous so I don't use the bottom piece at all. You can't really stretch the bra in that section to make the hood close. I called Colgan and there only response was to return it and offered no help. Good luck.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Your bra*



SS said:


> DEFINITELY get Colgan! The Colgan bras are a perfect fit for our vehicles, and they do not flap as do most bras. I got mine (top portion only) from www.bavauto.com for $50-60. Here's a pic of my vehicle with the bra...


Did you get the bottom piece for the bumper also? If so, do you have any problem shutting the hood with the bottom piece installed? If not, what did you do to make the hood shut correctly as I can't get my hood to shut without considerable force!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

sidneyj said:


> Did you get the bottom piece for the bumper also? If so, do you have any problem shutting the hood with the bottom piece installed? If not, what did you do to make the hood shut correctly as I can't get my hood to shut without considerable force!


I've only got the top portion, sorry.


----------



## jaguar_wsc (Oct 10, 2004)

i think the bra looks better with the bottom portion. but in all honesty, all i really need is the top. can i get another hood shot of your car with the top? And sidney, do you have any pics of yours with both top and bottom? Thanks for the quick replies!!


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

jaguar_wsc said:


> Im looking to get one of those black....bras that i see....


Try Victoria Secret....great black bras.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you mispelled it...
Do you mean 39E instead of E39?
But AFAIK, that's not an available size. 38 or 40.
And after D, they call it DD. :dunno:


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pics*



jaguar_wsc said:


> i think the bra looks better with the bottom portion. but in all honesty, all i really need is the top. can i get another hood shot of your car with the top? And sidney, do you have any pics of yours with both top and bottom? Thanks for the quick replies!!


I'll take some shots and show you soon. As far as looks in my opinion I think the bra looks like crap.....but......I really only use it for longer trips on interstates, highways. With just the top portion on it looks OK but my goal when I bought it was to preserve the front end on trips hoping to minimize the rock chips and not for looks! Each into his own.


----------

